# Gabel...



## NRH (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

also, ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue Gabel kaufen, die leicht, stabil, und für 10mm achsen sein soll. Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist die Odyseey Dirt/street Fork. Von der hört man ja eigendlich nur gutes... was ich noch dazu sagen sollte: Die Gabel wird fasst nur für street gebraucht.

Also, lasst mal hören was eure vorschläge sind. 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## kater (28. Oktober 2003)

Flybikes Chopper Fork oder die neue Flybikes Layos Fork. Ich fahre die Chopper auf Street und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe sie zwar auf 14mm aufgeflext, aber das musst du ja sowieso nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (28. Oktober 2003)

Die hab' ich mir auch schon überlegt 

Hast Du sie zufällig mal nachgewogen?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich fahre jetzt die zweite Generation Odyssey Dirtfork (Hatte erst eine 2002er, und nun am neuen Rad die ganz neue Version) und kann ruhigen Gewissens sagen: eine Spitzengabel ! Das Material hält was es verspricht,und mittlerweile gibt es sie in 2 Achsbreiten, mit oder ohne Sockel und in 4 Farben !

Definitiv eine tolle Gabel, auch die S&M Pitchfork ist sehr gut für Street oder die von Kater angeführten Fly Bikes Gabeln !


----------



## Moshcore (28. Oktober 2003)

ich habe noch ne dyno race gabel für wenig geld rumliegen gewicht 1 kg exakt und fast neu keine kratzer sollte bei normalen light street moshen halten für 65 euro mit versand ist es deine


----------



## kater (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Die hab' ich mir auch schon überlegt
> 
> Hast Du sie zufällig mal nachgewogen? *



1,2Kg!

Die Pitchfork von S&M habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, die ist auch super! Ist AFAIR aber schwerer.


----------



## Moshcore (28. Oktober 2003)

also das ist ja sone sache wie es da steht was sie wiegt und was siw wiegt wenn du sie auf ner digital waage wiegst die leute werden oft verarscht also ich glaub nicht das die fly bikes so leicht sind wäre cool wenn jemand sie mal wiegen würde.Und die S&M wiegt 1,4 laut hersteller aber ich sage die wiegt locker 1,6 bei gabeln ist das echt so eine sache


----------



## Moto (28. Oktober 2003)

Wie wärs den mit ner We The People Excalibur


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2003)

@ NRH, nimm doch die Odyssey RACE fork, die wirgt 930g. und HÄLT, wilke ist die alte ewig lange gefahren, ,bei der jetzigen kann man sogr pegs fahren da die ausfaller ne anständige stärke bekommen haben


----------



## NRH (29. Oktober 2003)

@grafix
Deshalb hab' ich gefragt ob er sie nachgewogen hat 
@moto
Hab' ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber leider hört man von der ja nur sehr wenig... hast Du eigene erfahrungen?
@evil
hmm... gewicht ist ja schon klasse. Mal schauen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind kannste dir auch die Felt Gabel anschauen, wiegt auch schoen wenig,  und von der weiß ich,daß sie in Oldenburg momentan frequent getrieben wird und gut hält ! 

Die Excalibur ist in diesem WTP-Dunkelsilber total edel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moto (29. Oktober 2003)

Was halten denn die anderen von der Odyssey Race Fork meint ihr sie ist für Dirt und Street geeignet. Ich überlege nämlich ob ich mir die Gabel in nächster Zeit kaufen soll. (Ich fahre ohne Pegs)


----------



## Moshcore (30. Oktober 2003)

also ich hab wieder meine 1,9 kg gabel eingebaut weil ich trau der sache irgendwie nicht so recht ich hab schon so viele gebrochene und gerissene gabeln gesehen und die wogen locker 1,6-1,9 kg dann möchte ich nicht wissen wie lange ne leichtbaugabel hält aber wie gesagt ich verkaufe immer noch ne fast neue dyno race fork für 60 euro und die wiegt auf der digitalwaag genau 1,030 kg


----------



## kater (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *Was halten denn die anderen von der Odyssey Race Fork meint ihr sie ist für Dirt und Street geeignet. Ich überlege nämlich ob ich mir die Gabel in nächster Zeit kaufen soll. (Ich fahre ohne Pegs) *



Ich persönlich fahre nichts, wo irgendwie irgendwo "Race" draufsteht.


----------



## Moshcore (1. November 2003)

ja kater da sind wir uns einig was also ich hab da auch respekt vor selbst wenn die absoluten mosher mit ner race gabel fahren ich kann das nicht


----------



## evil_rider (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Ich persönlich fahre nichts, wo irgendwie irgendwo "Race" draufsteht. *



du sollst sie auchent fahren, langt wenn die pros die fahren und sie hält  

eines tages wirst auch du erkennen das leicht stabil sein kann


----------



## Moshcore (1. November 2003)

ne dafür is mir schon zuviel schweres zeug im arsch gegangen da kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen das was leichtes hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (1. November 2003)

Also im moment bin ich kurz davor mir die Race zu zulegen. In einen anderen Forum hörte ich auch nur positive über die Gabel.

- preis
- gewicht
- garantie
- positive resonnanz

All dass spricht für sie.

@kater
Wie ist es denn mit der Garantie bei der Flybikes?


----------



## Moshcore (2. November 2003)

ja ich höre auch nur positives im moment über diese gabeln kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die so gut halten weil ich bestimmt schon 20 gabeln gesehen habe die locker 1,6 kg gewogen haben und trotzdem gebrochen und gerissen waren.


----------



## kater (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> du sollst sie auchent fahren, langt wenn die pros die fahren und sie hält
> ...



Ja, und darum fahre ich eine Flybikes Chopper Fork du Held. Die ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr leicht.


----------



## kater (2. November 2003)

> *
> @kater
> Wie ist es denn mit der Garantie bei der Flybikes? *



Wie meinst du das? Bei biegen und brechen? Keine Ahnung. Die hält ja ;-)


----------



## evil_rider (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Ja, und darum fahre ich eine Flybikes Chopper Fork du Held. Die ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr leicht. *



leicht ist unter 1kg bei ner BMX gabel fürmich, zwischen 1-1.3kg ist sie normal und dadrüber nen bleiklotz


----------



## kater (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> leicht ist unter 1kg bei ner BMX gabel fürmich, zwischen 1-1.3kg ist sie normal und dadrüber nen bleiklotz  *



Du hast doch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. November 2003)

Bewegt euch bitte langsam mal wieder Richtung On-Topic...

Es wurde die Frage zur Garantie gestellt...und da würde ich sagen steht bei der Odyssey Race doch n bißchen Problematik ins Haus,wenn es sich herauskristallisiert ,daß die Gabel auf Street gescheucht wurde...Bodo hat oft genug betont,daß die Gabel dafür nicht konstruiert wurde und auch dementsprechend bei fehlerhaftem Einsatz keine Erstattung seitlich von Odyssey zu erwarten ist...bei der Dirt Fork wird das nich mehr ganz so eng gesehen, vor allem weil sie mit jedem Jahr mehr eh immer mehr in Richtung Dirt/Street Combo entwickelt wird...

Oder hat jemand anderweitige Erfahrung,auch mit den anderen genannten Gabeln,speziell Fly Bikes?


----------



## NRH (2. November 2003)

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab', gilt die liftime garantie bei der Race, solange sie keine Grindspuren hat.


----------



## Jan4130 (2. November 2003)

deutschland hängt da mit der race fork garantie wieder mal nach.in den usa kriegt man sie ersetzt(auch mit grindspuren) nur dann kriegt man als ersatz ne dirt fork.

mit odyssey gabeln macht man nichts falsch, mir ist zwar mal eine vert fork gerissen, fahre aber inzwischen eine dirt fork und bin zufrieden.die race würde ich trotzdem nur pegless fahren wollen.


----------



## a$i (2. November 2003)

> Was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab', gilt die liftime garantie bei der Race, solange sie keine Grindspuren hat.



wil ich sehn wie man dass bei street vermeiden will  ...die hersteller sind ja nicht aufn kopf gefallen und merken bei der garantieabwicklung sehr schnell wofür man die fork genutzt hat...da spart man doch gewicht am falschen ende...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (2. November 2003)

Ich fahre Vorne ohne Pegs, also sollten sich Grind Spuren vermeiden lassen können


----------



## Moshcore (3. November 2003)

hier meine gabel die ich verkaufen will 1 kg schwer race fork von dyno gt für 60 euro fast neu keine kratzer


----------



## Moshcore (3. November 2003)

und noch eins


----------



## Picknicker4130 (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Die Excalibur ist in diesem WTP-Dunkelsilber total edel... *



Ich glaube das die am rad vom köhler is  bin ma kurz mit gefahren... sieht super aus... und sowieso is das ma nen bmx, bei dem ich mir net komisch vorkomme 

aber... mtb is mir lieber... bin auch wieder raus ausm forum


----------

